# I love my Alcremie (rant)



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 27, 2020)

Let me explain.
I had taken it upon myself to catch a Gigantamax Alcremie and use it in everything under the sun for no apparent reason.

However i wanted a really good Alcremie. With perfect stats.
It was my fifth Gigantamax Alcremie in a raid battle, i caught it, and used the judge funcion to look at her stats. 

HP - Best
Attack - Best
Defense - Best
Sp. Atk - Best
Sp. Def - Best
Speed - Best

I couldn't believe my luck! A perfect IV Alcremie.

I then spent a while EV training it in HP and Sp Def and finding some moves for it, and now my Alcremie is awesome and i call her Jane, but she isn't named Jane.



Spoiler: Alcremie's Details



Alcremie 
Item: Leftovers  
Ability: Sweet Veil  
EVs: 252 HP / 4 SpA / 252 SpD  
Calm Nature  
MOVES
- Dazzling Gleam  
- Mystical Fire  
- Calm Mind  
- Recover
HP: 334 normally.



I then entered an Online tournament with her and two magikarps.

Let me tell you all of the details in this convenient spoiler.



Spoiler: Convenient Spolier



This kid, i'm sure very overconfident, sent out a Coalossal named Krackatoa. 
I Gigantamaxed Alcremie and used G-Max Finale just as he switched to a Toxicroak. I KO'd his toxicroak in one hit.
This kid sent out a Durludon named Cannon and Dynamaxed it. It used Max Steelspike. It Did about 1/2 Damage to my Alcremie. 
My Alcremie used G-Max Finale and Did around 2/3 damage and then healed herself to About 2/3 and than healed more using her leftovers.
Durludon used Max Steelspike and did around the same Damage it did before, Alcremie is in the yellow with 102 HP left (Max HP when Gigantamaxed at Lvl 50 is 300 something, Max HP when Gigantamax at lvl 100 is 668)
Alcremie Uses G-Max Finale, KO's Durludon and heals her self to about 1/2 HP.

Alcremie shrinks back into normal size, sends out Coalossal, I use recover, he uses earth power. Earth Power does maybe 20 damage. Alcremie's recover gets her back very close to full HP. Alcremie uses calm mind and then I use recover every other turn i don't use Dazzling Gleam and after about 7 turns i finnally knock out his coalossal, using only Alcremie.



Alcremie is such a cool Pokemon and Actually has competitive use as well as Casual use.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm curious, why don't you rename your Alcremie? :o


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 28, 2020)

Because my characters name is also Jane and that just seems weird to have the same name because people when i battle online will be confused.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 29, 2020)

Ah, I see! Do you just keep the name at Alcremie then, or do you use another nickname?


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 29, 2020)

Just Alcremie.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 30, 2020)

This is very cool! I'm glad you got a perfect stat alcremie! :) I am happy for you. I'd love to use Alcremie more after reading this thread too.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 30, 2020)

Very good. All should use Alcremie.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Mar 31, 2020)

IndigoEmmy said:


> Very good. All should use Alcremie.


Agreeing so much :3 Kawaaaaii x3;


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 2, 2020)

I now have a Gmax hatterene with perfect stats that i EV trained. 2 down, 4 to go.


----------

